# Plug-in Car Credit Passed : Chevy Volt $7500 Less



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

paker said:


> GM and the Chevy Volt turned up three “7s” on the Congressional slot machine. First, automakers got the $25 billion in low interest government loans. Second, the Wall Street bailout will likely help the beleaguered auto industry. Third, plug-in tax credits have now been signed into law.
> 
> http://gm-volt.com/2008/10/03/along...ax-credit-is-passed-chevy-volt-now-7500-less/


Thanks paker, any idea of how or if this new law can apply to those of us who busted our butts to build one or do you have to actually buy one to benefit GM?


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> Thanks paker, any idea of how or if this new law can apply to those of us who busted our butts to build one or do you have to actually buy one to benefit GM?


The provision passed when the house passed the bailout, but I haven't seen what it applies to.


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Unfortunately it only applies to new cars bought from manufacturers.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

sailfish11 said:


> Unfortunately it only applies to new cars bought from manufacturers.


My understanding was that it applies to any new car bought from a manufacturer as a PHEV, or a car converted to PHEV by the original purchaser, so long as the car is 2004 model or newer.

Perhaps I was misinformed, though.


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

That is just so wrong. Forget about fairness/not using ANY gas is better, and should be rewarded. The whole idea of this is to spur the automakers to get off their rear ends, and sell plug in hybrids. Not allowing DIY electrics, lets them take their sweet ass time. Time that we don't have.


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Dj -- it applies to plug in electrics, not just hybrids. When you look at the law, it is very obvious that they had a specific goal in mind (read: Volt). The credit is structured as $2500 plus $417 per Kw of the battery pack. $417?!! Why such a precise, and seemingly random number? I'll bet if you look up the Kw in the Volt's pack it will be just enough to max out the credit (at $7500). (I don't know the Kw of the Volt's pack, I'm just guessing here.)

From the way they've structured the credit, pure EV conversions would get a HUGE (as a percentage of their cost) credit, so I understand them not wanting to lump them in with the new cars, but it would have been nice if they had included SOME sort of benefit for the DIY'ers. After all, we're going to put a lot more EV's on the road (in the near-term anyway) than GM!


----------

